# The official recommend a deer or hog processor NEW THREAD.



## Milkman

About 12 years ago we started the older version of this thread. It is linked to below.

The official "recommend" a Deer or Hog processor thread OLD THREAD | GON Forum

However, in the past several years many processors have closed or changed operations. With that in mind here is a new thread for you to recommend your processor. I will make this a sticky thread at some point.  

Please follow these guidelines when posting.

Give the name of the processor
Give the location, with address if known.
Give the phone number
Give any other pertinent information as to what services they offer, hours of operation, etc.
Give a testimonial if you had a positive experience.

*Do not use this thread to bash or slam anyone. Nobody wants the liability for that.*


----------



## Milkman

This is the most current processor list published by GON magazine. 

GON Deer Cooler List – Georgia Outdoor News


----------



## mark-7mag

Hilsmans Deer Cooler
655 Old Jackson Rd
McDonough, GA
770-957-4386


----------



## ucfireman

So I called a few that I know about
D&R in Chattahoochee hills is membership only for 2022, and is full. 770-463-3337

We Want your buck. 678-850-0760. 620 Dixon Road. Newnan Ga. 30263. Check out their Facebook page.
Christian folks and vacuum seal.
https://m.facebook.com/wewantyourbucks/

Georgia's Best Processing. 478-825-7664. 1457 Aultman road. Fort Valley Ga 31030. They cut hogs too.
https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiasBestDeerProcessing/

Steve Bishop Taxidermy. 770-787-0840. 35 West 1st street Mansfield Ga 30055. They vacuum seal. Great service.

The sticky is locked so I posted here.


----------



## bilgerat

Monticello processing is closed , out of business


----------



## JHannah92

Fuller's processing
Geneva, GA 
706 329 5487

I've used them several times, great folks and do great work.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Newkirk's Deer Processing
1250 Concord Rd
Shady Dale, Ga.
706-819-8334

This one apparently just opened near me. I know nothing about him.


----------



## Dupree

Lawsons in Waco. They vacuum seal everything, have 24 hour drop off (if gutted), and make some dang good patty sausage. Super clean place being a meat wholesaler also.


----------



## ucfireman

North Georgia Deer Processors.
1610 Arnold Spence rd, Ball Ground, GA, United States, Georgia
(770) 883-9786

https://www.facebook.com/NGADeerPro...anges=0&show_follower_visibility_disclosure=0


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

I will second Georgia Best, been using them for years now. Good people and they make some kicking sausage, bulk or link.


----------



## Dupree

For specialty products, (jerky, summer sausage, linked sausages). 
Findley’s butcher shop. They have locations in douglasville, villa rica, Dallas, and acworth. Deer must be in a cooler. Prices are high, but worth it. I only take hindquarters to them and it’s much more cost effective than taking them a whole deer. You pay per quarter, plus cost of product.


----------



## Rpearson

Bullard processing 
Monday - Saturday 8:00 - 20:30
110 Oak Ridge Ln. Adel, Ga
(229) 740-1505
(229) 507-0328


----------



## CaptKeith

They really need to update the online list.


----------



## camotoy

Cripple Creek Processing
7 days a week 9 am -10 pm or later if call ahead

2214 Ga Highway 18 East, Gordon, GA
(770) 780-6831
Jay Murchland


----------



## rugerfan

The Meat Shed - 235 New Phoenix Road Eatonton GA - 478-258-0019 . They do specialty meats on request.  They usually fill up rather fast.  Vacuumed sealed, I have had 2 deer processed there, they did a nice job.


----------



## buckmanmike

I passed by Buck's deer processing on Hwy 27N, Cuthbert, Ga. Sign said under new mgt. I know nothing else about them.
Buck's Deer Processing
90440 US HWY 27 NORTH
Cuthbert, Ga  39840
229-732-5389, not sure if this is correct number with new mgt.


----------



## Josh B

Just right deer processing in Morgan county
1010 seven islands rd
Buckhead Ga 30625
706-474-3008


----------



## gadeerwoman

Saw where meat shed was only going to take 35 deer a day this season. That's going to put a hurtin on folks who've been using them. They have always done a good job. 235 New Phoenix Rd NE, Eatonton, GA 31024             (478) 258-0019
I believe the place in Siloam is open again this year if you're near Greene, Hancock counties. Its Southern Trace Outdoors 4540 GA-15, Greensboro, GA 30642 ,  (706) 467-3404 .


----------



## Hoss

Used this processor last year.  Did a good job.

*Wildwoods Taxidermy.
2281 Woodville Rd,
Union Point, GA 30669*

706-817-3048


----------



## RipTorn

Just called Wright's and was told they've been "closed for several years now".

From the August, 2021 GON Deer Cooler List:
Wright’s Deer Processing, 126 Wright’s Drive, Milledgeville, (478) 452-4228 Baldwin County.


----------



## rawolfee

Community Deer Processing in Bulloch Co has closed it's doors and put their building up for sale.  Hopefully someone buys it and starts a new one.  I usually try to do my own, but this place was between my house and hunting land.  Made it very convenient on days I didn't feel like messing with it myself.  They made some pretty good sausage too.


----------



## DustyRoads

Milkman said:


> This is the most current processor list published by GON magazine.
> 
> GON Deer Cooler List – Georgia Outdoor News


Martin's Deer Cooler /Fannin-been closed for ages.


----------



## Ruger roo

Daffins meat processing
4100 river road Columbus,ga

Great people always friendly and nice. Not one problem or issue over several years of using them. They also take hogs. And the web saying they are permanently closed is false they are open this year. 2022


----------



## 12 Ring

Sherrifs in Gordon County is not processing deer because they can’t find enough help. If your looking for a job processing deer go see them


----------



## steveus

Big Creek Sausage - Slaughterville, Ammons Loop off of High Bluff Rock
Rd.  Brantley County. Can drop off your cooler any time is what I like. Just fill out their form as to what you want.


----------



## Johntampa2018

Any processors in Dodge, Wilcox or Pulaski counties that will take a whole field dressed  deer? I ain’t apposed to quartering one but have been in situations where I just didn’t have the time.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

12 Ring said:


> Sherrifs in Gordon County is not processing deer because they can’t find enough help. If your looking for a job processing deer go see them


Went by there Sunday and said not accepting deer at this time !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Resaca meat processing in Murray county seems to be pretty good and has some nice prices think there Amish open 24/6 for deer drop off closed on Sunday no deer drop off..


----------



## RipTorn

We ended up using Harry and Renny’s Deer Processing, 393 South Riddle Road, Riddleville, (478) 553-6624. They're in Washington County about 15 minutes ESE of Sandersville.
Clean operation and their work flowed well. Ground meat and ground sausage are packaged in 1.25 - 1.5 lb tubes. A few things I liked:
1) they add fat to ground meat for no extra charge
1) they'll jerky slice your meat for $1/lb
2) cuts like small roasts, cubed steaks, tenderloin, backstrap and jerky sliced are vacuum sealed.

Call before you make the trip. They were near capacity after opening day of modern firearms season, and I just barely made it in under the wire Sunday morning, Oct 23.


----------



## chilidawg

Deer Processing | Atchley Farms | Resaca
					

Atchley Farms Deer Processing. Processing your harvest. Located in Resaca, Georgia.




					www.atchleyfarms.com
				



706.459.2897
South Whitfield county. 
Excellent customer service and quality processing.


----------



## bassculler

Southland in Richmond County has been closed for several years.


----------



## SlickyBoysHuntingCamp

Anybody gotten anything back from Thompson Processing in Sylvester this year? I know Jimmy retired and his son has taken over. Been taking deer to Jimmy for years and it's always been great.


----------



## Guitar Guy

I set aside a bunch of elk that I want ground into various items - burger, couple of different kinds of snack sticks, brats, summer sausage, etc.  I would like a lot of diversity in the menu so that I can mix it up.  I'm looking for a really good processor with a pretty deextensive menu of different options and flavors.  Someone who sort of specializes in various kinds of sausages and is located within 1.5 hours of ATL.  Wilkes is a possibility, but I don't know what their list of offerings looks like.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dusty Roads

Blairsville/McClures/excellant but** call first**


----------



## BmasterVol

North’s deer processing in Roopville is outstanding


----------

